# Love is in the air!!



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, living in the Hill Country sure is an amazing thing. Out for a ride on the scooter the other day and about 2 miles from my house we came up on these guys...They were hamming it up man and not scared a bit. Very cool!!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Great pics man, thanks for shareing!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Thats nice. rs


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

A few more


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

is there a way to double post this so I can put it in the photography section too or do I have to upload them all again?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

How do you insert pics in your post??
great pics by the way..........


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

When you start a new thread or respond to one, notice atthe bottom the tab that says "Manage attachments" click on it, it will open a window for you to browse your comp to load the pics...


Thanks...It was pretty cool to see them like this!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't comment much on here but those are some awecome pics!!


Bret


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

oops.....awesome


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

Can anyone say "Full Strut"

Great shots.


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Great photos.


----------



## wiserwithage (Jul 13, 2007)

Awesome. I just feel sorry for that lone hen!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah, I thought the one hen was a great shot...luckily there were three hens...I think thats what ya call a turkey orgy!! LOL!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to bust your bubble but those are not wild turkey. I read in the Austin Statesman that a bunch of turkey broke out of the Butterball factory just down the road from there. You should send those pics to the proper authorities. Darn jailbirds!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I copied it to the photography forum for you.

Nice pictures.

TH


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> I copied it to the photography forum for you.
> 
> Nice pictures.
> 
> TH


Thank you!!


----------

